
The Theory of Concatenative Combinators - vmorgulis
http://tunes.org/~iepos/joy.html
======
Kinnard
This sounds like stack based LISP as opposed to "list" based "LIS"P

~~~
vmorgulis
Yes a bit but stack operators have always an "ary". Lisp works on "n".

~~~
Kinnard
Could you unpack that a bit? You're talking about arity? What's the
distinction you're making?

~~~
vmorgulis
The combinators (operators on the stack) are often limited to 1, 2 or 3
parameters picked on the top of the stack.

In Lisp you can write (+ 1 2 3 ... n).

With a stack-based language, you might write:

    
    
        1 //push 1
        2 //...
        3 
        + //add 3,2 and push 5
        + //add 5,1 and push 6

~~~
Kinnard
I see. Intuitively I would guess that makes a lisp more powerful.

